# New World Record Yellowfin Tuna Pending



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Check it out

http://www.10news.com/news/26041055/detail.html


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats been a long standing record. Congrats to the angler


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Man I would love to have some of this guy on a sushi roll!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Did any of you read the posts below. 

Someone posted "Poor Charlie".

Then someone posted:

Charlie was a Blue Fin, this was his trailer park cousin. When the pulled in on board he was wearing a Wiferbeater shirt and holding an Old Millwaukee beer can. 

Fishing folks have such a sense of humor!!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That was pretty funny. That's alot of sushi right there.


----------

